# K7s5a



## SX Driver (16. August 2004)

Wisst Ihr welche Batarie Ins Mainboard muss (ECS K7S5A)


----------



## Mbnightmare (24. August 2004)

Es gibt heute einen Standard für die Bios-Batterien, die heißen "CR 2032".
Die passen in alle Mainboard´s.


----------

